
JRuby 1.6.3 Released - jashmenn
http://www.jruby.org/2011/07/07/jruby-1-6-3
======
jmcnevin
...three weeks ago!

~~~
petercooper
Nor a particularly significant release ;-) (as awesome as JRuby is generally,
of course!)

~~~
jimm
I disagree:

\- Ruby object construction performance boost \- Require performance
improvements

~~~
petercooper
Sure. It depends on your definition of "significant." I don't consider a
secondary point release with some performance improvements to be "significant"
but others are certainly welcome to :-) Now 1.7..

